# Thin Blue Line Pen



## QuakerBoy (Jan 1, 2017)

While I was making the pens I recently donated to the local officer killed, I also made up this one.  

Thanks for looking


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 4, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


>


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

QB, I am going to buy one, I just can't decide....so many good looking pen's.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> QB, I am going to buy one, I just can't decide....so many good looking pen's.



hahaha...thanks for the compliment.  I put a lot of love into them.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 25, 2017)

How much would one like that run? I'd love to have one for on  duty. My coworkers would probably be interested also. It'll be a break from buying guns, boats, and dogs


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 25, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> How much would one like that run? I'd love to have one for on  duty. My coworkers would probably be interested also. It'll be a break from buying guns, boats, and dogs



pm sent


----------

